# kara's drift weekend 15/16th november



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a great lap





i m the 3rd car and luke is the 5th

i will update this page as i get more

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol you are one mad crazy lady !!!!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I second that


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

hi just watched your vid, my DH said nice car, he has one in the garage as well, are you a member of the oweners club


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he has a skyline?

yeah i am a member but rarely go on the forum


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

yes he has a r32 GTR he is skinnyr32 in the forum, he only goes on there for the track days. Any chance you know huw and nia thomas??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i huw and nia, ive known nia for a while, they were both at this drift event. small world

gtr nice, i really want a r34gtr


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

huw asked chris to go as well but he was in germany.  I think chris has got two funds going at the moment one is for icsi and the other is for the r34 GTR, im just having my last glass of wine before i become a pin cushion tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe you could both come to the next one lol

i have one fund but once pregnant an r34 will be mine lol

wow tomorrow is start day, good luck hun

btw im kar1 on any other forum


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

i went out with him at llandow with racing slicks on, god it was fast i was surprised how much i enjoyed it but chris and huw had to convince me quite a bit to get in the car in the first place lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im a hopeless passanger lol so can understand your fear

luke drifted my car at high speed and i couldn't look lol yet can do it myself


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

i wont even sit in the driver seat of the skyline if the engine is running the chances of me drifting it are very very slim.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn i was gona say you will have to bring it to one of our meets lol


----------



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

easy, get chris to drive me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

problem solved 

i usually bring lukes company car due to fuel costs lol


----------

